# SuperStor Ultra SSU 45 arrives... no controller



## trehugr (Jul 29, 2008)

Received SuperStor today but no controller, is it supposed to have one? What one do I use. These stupid little details make me crazy. Anybody know about these things.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 29, 2008)

don't recall what you're interfacing it with, but I am soon installing one of these exact same units for a friend as an indirect DHW hot water unit heated as a zone by her natural gas boiler; 

the SSU has a "well" on the side that standard aquastats will fit into to monitor the temp of the tank and control the rest of your system accordingly;  the aquastat is basically an on-off switch that, in the "well," senses the inside temp of the tank and closes a set of contacts once temperature drops to a certain level.   in your case, perhaps that (aquastat) could control a circulator to draw from the wood boiler and/ or storage

hope that's a start, help-wise


----------



## Chris S (Jul 29, 2008)

This is one of those things manufacturers do to get a price point & it sucks.  If you are shopping price, they just beat you.  Some of the manufacturers still supply an aquastat with the unit ,  some don't.  You now have to go back to the supply house and purchase one.  The counterman should have told you that when you bought it BTW.


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Aug 1, 2008)

SuperStor tanks can be ordered either with or without the control.  Check the label on the box, which should indicate the exact model number, which in turn indicates whether it has the control or not.  If it was supposed to, and the control fell out, contact the place you bought it from.

The "less control" option isn't there to beat others on price; it's there in case the tank is a replacement for an existing tank, and you already have a control.  It also works well with Tekmar, ENV and similar systems that use thermistors instead of on-off aquastats.

Joe


----------



## in hot water (Aug 1, 2008)

If you need to buy a control, consider a setpoint control.  A bit more money but a lot more features.  Most have digital displays, adjustable differential, and double throw relays.  It's a lot more flexible and adjustable.  Often more accurate, too.

I like the Ranco, Johnson Controls and Heat-Timer brands.  There are dozens of brands out there.

 hr


----------



## MrEd (Aug 1, 2008)

Where did you get your SSu-45? I need to order one, or an SSU-60 sometime soon and want to make sure I get what I need to finish the install...


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Aug 1, 2008)

MrEd said:
			
		

> Where did you get your SSu-45? I need to order one, or an SSU-60 sometime soon and want to make sure I get what I need to finish the install...



You can contact Heat Transfer Products, directly... http://www.htproducts.com/superstorultra.html

Also consider the Triangle Tube PhaseIII tanks... http://www.triangletube.com/Residential/ProductIWH.htm

And Heat-Flo tanks, as well... http://www.heat-flo.com/Products/products.html

All are good products, and offer different advantages.  SuperStor is, well, SuperStor, and has earned a reputation for quality.  The PhaseIII tanks are ultra-low head loss due to the tank-in-tank design, but that eliminates the possibility of a dual-coil tank for solar or whatever.  Heat-Flo tanks are all-stainless on the tank and heat exchanger (PhaseIII tanks use mild steel on the heat exchanger, and SuperStor uses cupronickel).

Joe


----------

